# Prewar Ladies Schwinn



## joshfromga (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey everyone, Ive been poking through a pile of bikes I bought recently, and I'm trying to ID this ladies Schwinn. I know it's prewar, I'm hoping to find out an approximate year and what model it is. 26" skiptooth with a springer fork, Lightning Dart whitewalls, Musselman Model M rear hub, Henderson headbadge with Arnold, Schwinn, and Co under the main script.  No date on crank. Any leads on age and model would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2016)

What is the serial #? V/r Shawn


----------



## joshfromga (Sep 16, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> What is the serial #? V/r Shawn



Sorry, knew I forgot something. T or I 73122. I think it's a T though.


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 16, 2016)

Late 1937/early 38

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## joshfromga (Sep 16, 2016)

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## None (Sep 19, 2016)

Beautiful bicycle!


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 19, 2016)

Lotta work. Wouldn't take much to revive it. Chrome on the rims looks shot,schwinn 26"dropstand, ladies ball end grips,strip the fenders,...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 19, 2016)

Whoops,wrong fenders,springer,frame are the only correct parts on this bike.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## joshfromga (Sep 19, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Whoops,wrong fenders,springer,frame are the only correct parts on this bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Didn't know the fenders were wrong but I'm not surprised about everything else. Do you know the model name for this particular frame? Even though it's Frankensteined I'd like to know what name it started with.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2016)

joshfromga said:


> Didn't know the fenders were wrong but I'm not surprised about everything else. Do you know the model name for this particular frame? Even though it's Frankensteined I'd like to know what name it started with.





http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1938_13.html  ????


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 19, 2016)

BC37,optioned w/a non locking springer. Cost some $'s to make this baby right.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## joshfromga (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks. Im still new to dating and IDing bikes. I guess whoever buys this will be getting it for parts. Or I may part it out. Lord knows its easier to ship a single part than a whole flippen bike.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 20, 2016)

Like the colors, black and white rocks.
Darcie


----------

